
Introducing owncloud foundation - programLyrique
https://owncloud.com/blog-introducing-owncloud-foundation/
======
emdd
This is a great idea, but... honestly, I'm not sure how many people will want
to donate to ownCloud. Maybe I under-estimate the size of their following.

